# 12 weeks 4 days, what do we think? UPDATE: ITS A.....



## Sarahcake

Hello all, 

As the title suggested I've had my 12 week scan and the most important part is baby looks really happy and healthy! 

I'm interested to see if there are any opinions on my babies gender! I'm happy either way but my gut says boy, my son and partner however would both like a girl! Everyone else things girl too. Not much to see nub wise but fair clear shots of the skull :) 

Thanks in advance x
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1_01.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 56









Scan 2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Talia12

Tough one but I'm leaning boy :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Thanks lovely, so am I! I think it's the skull that's doing it. I would expect to see a little more roundness for a girl and this babe looks a lot like my son's scan.

Boy: 1
Girl: 0

I'm booking a gender scan for 3 weeks time so I'll be updating then!

Anyone else? :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## mazndave

I can see a forked nub in the first pic which would sway me towards girl, but I'm not sure if there is boy stacking around it or if it's simply leg. I'll stick with a girl guess but wouldn't be massively surprised by a boy.


----------



## Sarahcake

Oooo i hadn't even noticed the forked bit you know, I do see it. I think the part your referring to could be a leg as babe was all legs and arms in the scan. 

Girl: 1
Boy: 2 

This is so exciting :D 

Thank you for taking a look ladies x


----------



## madseasons

:blue:


----------



## Sarahcake

Another for team blue! 

Girl: 1
Boy: 3


----------



## TwilightAgain

Nub looks level to the spine and forked. So it's a :pink: prediction from me.


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo the girls are catching up! Thanks lovely for your guess :D 

girl: 2
Boy: 3


----------



## 6lilpigs

Pics are so grainy so very unsure but tiny girl lean from me :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Haha unfortunately I'm fat and have a tilted uterus so that's as clear as they could get them, you should have seen my son's scans &#128514;&#128514; 

Thanks for the guess lovely, that now brings it equal at 

Girl: 3
Boy: 3 

This is so exciting, I can't wait to be able to update you all. Booking a private scan In for 16 weeks so not too much longer to wait :)


----------



## lau86

:pink: guess from me


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you both :) 

So that's;

Girl: 4
Boy: 4 

This is about as close as it gets :O


----------



## Sarahcake

Updating to add that my gender scan is on Sunday 27th! I will be updating then but would appreciate any further guesses! It's even at the moment!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! Not long to wait now :)


----------



## pinkclouds

:pink:


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you lovely and thank you for your guess! 

You've tilted it back in girls favour;

Girl: 5
Boy: 4


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Slight boy lean as I do see what could be stacking, there's so much going on though it could quite as easily be leg :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Ooo bringing it back level!

Thanks for the guess :D 

Girl: 5
Boy: 5

I cannot wait til Sunday!!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

There seems to be loads of lines so i cant make it out but I'll put in a girl guess purely because it looks a bit dainty on the photo &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Sarahcake

It just adds to the mystery ;) you should have seen my scan for my son, I was much much bigger then and it was so liney and grainy, I honestly don't know how the ultrasound tech managed to do anything with it haha! 

Thank you for your guess X

Girl: 6
Boy: 5

Also, I don't know if anyone takes much from the BPM theory but this baby has a HB of 180bpm. My son was always 140-150. 

Litterally just compiling anything at this point I think &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Talia12

180 is really high! That's great. What I've heard about the hb theory is that it only works with a continuous and accurate trace taken over a fair amount of time rather than a few seconds.


----------



## Sarahcake

Interesting, I hadn't heard that before! This one was taken over the course of around two minutes as the Doppler was kept on whilst the Dr was talking to me so I'm not sure if that counts. Was lovely and strong though. 

Boy or girl, I really am happy either way just my curiosity gets the better of me and I start looking at different theories and things! Haha!


----------



## Talia12

Not long to go till you find out now!


----------



## Talia12

Stalking for updates ;)


----------



## Sarahcake

I'm litterally counting down the days. Im so controlling with things like this, it's like I neeeeeed to know to be able to plan ect. I would love to stay team yellow but I know for certain, I don't have it in me haha


----------



## Talia12

That is me exactly! We found out last time and I wanted to go yellow this time to try it both ways but it just ain't happening haha. My 20 week scan is in a week


----------



## Sarahcake

My partner suggested it and I basically ended up laughing at him because there's no way I could do it! Ooo not long now! Awesome! Are you hoping for a particular gender or don't mind?


----------



## jessicasmum

:blue:


----------



## Sarahcake

And it's back even again! 

Girl: 6 
Boy: 6 

Thank you for your guess x


----------



## Sarahcake

Annndddddd we are having.... 


A baby girl!!! Cannot believe it. Absolutely over the moon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I can't believe it at all &#128514;&#128514; keep going back and checking the picture for signs of boy bits but there is none &#128514;


----------



## Sarahcake

Thought I'd update with a potty shot :) :pink:
 



Attached Files:







BB SC_9_01_01.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations!


----------



## Sarahcake

Thank you :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Didn't realise I could edit the thread title but I though I would do the people who guessed could see who got it right :)


----------

